# Pacific Crest Trail humour



## Geo. (Jul 10, 2003)

If you're interested in the Pacific Crest Trail, a bit of inspiration, and some smiles, take a look at, "Dances with Marmots" http://www.angelfire.com/trek/nz_usa
A thru-hike that looks at the US wilderness through the eyes of a Kiwi (New Zealander)
Cheers  

Bit of an update...Since this was posted, after several enquiries as to whether it was available as a book, I've finally got around to getting it published in paperback. 
If interested, more details at...http://www.danceswithmarmots.com
Cheers, George.


----------

